# Maf Adapter for 97 max



## 94sentragtr (Jan 5, 2004)

Hey guys, i`m planning on giving my cousin a cone air filter for his maxima. I checked on ebay for a Maf adapter but i cant find any alone without buying the complete system. Does you maxima guys know where to find one for a cheap price that will work. Any help will be appreciated...thanx


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

You may want to try the For Sale/Wanted section of Maxima.org. Unfortunately, like eBay, people are selling the adaptor with the filter.

If I were you though I would just post a "Wanted" thread at Maxima.org and you will most likely get some good hits.

I would suggest to stay away from eBay as parts like these for Maximas tend to be of very low quality. Just a suggestion, I know you're trying to get the cheapest.


----------



## Swangin Chrome (Mar 5, 2004)

autozone.its black and plastic. its $5. or there is a silver metal one for $15 also at autozone.


----------



## 94sentragtr (Jan 5, 2004)

ok thanx alot guys im gunna check out autozone and then maxima.org. Thanx again fellaz


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Swangin Chrome said:


> autozone.its black and plastic. its $5. or there is a silver metal one for $15 also at autozone.


I knew you'd have some good info...Autozone ownz you man.


----------



## Swangin Chrome (Mar 5, 2004)

MrEous said:


> I knew you'd have some good info...Autozone ownz you man.


 :thumbup:


----------



## flashover (Apr 4, 2004)

:balls: :balls: :balls: :balls:


----------



## flashover (Apr 4, 2004)

flashover said:


> :balls: :balls: :balls: :balls:


nevermind, funny but somehow. Just plain wrong. Sorry.


----------

